# T/C won't turn back on!!!!!!



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

The last few times I turned the T/C off to show off with a quick 2nd gear burnout, it wouldn't turn back on unless I shut the car off and restarted. It also did it once a couple of months ago. Any probable causes?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> The last few times I turned the T/C off to show off with a quick 2nd gear burnout, it wouldn't turn back on unless I shut the car off and restarted. It also did it once a couple of months ago. Any probable causes?


Suggestion............Let the dealer figure it out. They're better equipped to determine why that's happening.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Mine would do that during a long burnout, the guys here said it was the sensors on the rear cover freaking out because you're hitting the brakes and the car (to the computer) isn't slowing down....... didn't really make any sense to me but after I tuned the car with the big cam and what not it went away.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> The last few times I turned the T/C off to show off with a quick 2nd gear burnout, it wouldn't turn back on unless I shut the car off and restarted. It also did it once a couple of months ago. Any probable causes?


I had the same problem a few times. I plan on taking it to the dealer for a paint defect and this problem. I will let you know what they say.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

The dealer is blowing smoke up my a$$ and telling me this is normal.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

wow, I wish I had that problem! The dang thing comes back on like clockwork every time I restart. If it was up to me, I'd have to actively turn it ON, not turn it OFF every time I got in.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> The dealer is blowing smoke up my a$$ and telling me this is normal.


Go to another dealership, they are screwing with you.:cheers


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> wow, I wish I had that problem! The dang thing comes back on like clockwork every time I restart. If it was up to me, I'd have to actively turn it ON, not turn it OFF every time I got in.


It resets when you turn the car off and then restart it. I have not had the problem again. I think it may have had somthing to do with the cold weather. I only noticed it when it was 50 somthing degrees outside.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Still, if I had it MY way, it would be off by default. Sometimes I'll take off and forget that T/C is on, then I'll do something which is supposed to be cool, which will make me look like I don't know how to drive, or have an underpowered car. I really don't like having a nanny when I drive.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Still, if I had it MY way, it would be off by default. Sometimes I'll take off and forget that T/C is on, then I'll do something which is supposed to be cool, which will make me look like I don't know how to drive, or have an underpowered car. I really don't like having a nanny when I drive.


:agree


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

baron_iv said:


> Still, if I had it MY way, it would be off by default. Sometimes I'll take off and forget that T/C is on, then I'll do something which is supposed to be cool, which will make me look like I don't know how to drive, or have an underpowered car. I really don't like having a nanny when I drive.



Meh. I'm just glad that it is a truly binary system that we have the option to turn it off completely. One big problem with the current crop of Dodge/Chrysler BlingBarges is that the TC is very meddlesome and cannot be defeated entirely.

This makes them easy to beat, but I digress.


----------

